# People from Arkansas post here



## bbishop (May 1, 2014)

I am Bristol bishop from NW A I'm 13 yrs old have 50 birds and buy them from marble sale barn in Huntsville


----------



## anakonia (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi there ! I live in central Arkansas!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## bbishop (May 1, 2014)

I live in northwest arkansas my generations before used to live down there do u live in malvern ar


----------



## Jabberwocky (Oct 7, 2013)

Northeast around the Jonesboro.. Have 7 hens and one Roo.


----------



## bbishop (May 1, 2014)

Isn't jones boro 4 hrs away from me


----------

